# Do you have a Specialized Tarmac SL4 with Campy?



## chill716 (May 12, 2011)

Hello all....I am really thinking about getting a SL4-frameset and then putting campagnolo chorus groupset on it. Does anybody out there have any input on that or pictures of your bike with campy on it? Also any good or bad information about Easton EA90 Aero (alloy rims that are about $840.00 for the set)?


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

I haven't done it, but the main thing I'd watch for is compatibility of Campy crankset & Specialized bottom bracket.

There was a 2010 Specialized bulletin that specifically disallowed the SL3 _carbon_ OSBB shell from being used with Campy Ultratorque, regardless of adapter being used. _Alloy_ BB shells (non-SL3) were OK.

There should be an updated compatibility guide on the Specialized website that includes the SL4.

There is an FAQ at Specialized 
Specialized Bicycle Components 
" Is a Campagnolo Record crank set compatible with your OSBB road frames"
But it's vague and I would not rely on it alone.

There was a long thread on this subject last year at RBR Forum,
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/specialized/sl4-pro-frame-osbb-campy-ultra-torque-crank-260617.html
(title implies it was not the S-Works SL4)
But you should contact Specialized to be 100% certain.

Should the Ultra-torque crankset be incompatible, many people have reported good Campy 11 performance using conventional 10sp cranks & chainrings.


----------



## chill716 (May 12, 2011)

tom_h, checked out the FAQs section on Specialized and all should be good for the BB. I will call a shop today to make sure though


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

There's a newer Oct 2012 Specialized tech bulletin (website was flaky yesterday & I couldn't access it).
http://service.specialized.com/collateral/ownersguide/new/assets/pdf/IG0414_revC.pdf

Apparently there are newer adapters that allow compatibility w/ Ultra-torque.

The procedure also involves epoxying (!) in place the press-in cups. I do all my own work, but that's one I wouldn't want to do, in case something gets FUBAR, and there goes your $3500 frame :-/

These over-sized BB designs are a pain.


----------



## JM714 (Jan 22, 2004)

Over in the Specialized forum there is a huge thread on this issue: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/specialized/sl4-pro-frame-osbb-campy-ultra-torque-crank-260617.html


----------

